# Change all season passes to record at best



## anderson (Mar 5, 2003)

I've just bought a new 37" LCD. Now while medium quality recordings looked fine on my old 28" CRT, now they look awful. 

Does anyone know of a quick & clever way I can set them all to 'best' without labouriously going through each of my hundreds of season passes manually?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Hundreds? 

Its easiest to do it in tivoweb, but haven't seen a bulk edit module.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I had the same thing a while ago and wrote a script to do it, but I'm afraid I can't find it now.

It was only a half dozen lines long IIRC; how's your TCL?!

You need network access to run it though.


----------



## anderson (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, 172 to be exact, so probably a good opportunity to have a clear-out.

Yeah, have network access and was thinking along the lines of a script. Complete novice to TCL I'm afraid.

I found what is probably the easiest solution though, my cleaner is going to do it for a tenner via TiVo Web. Sometimes the lo-tech solutions are the easiest I guess.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I thought this might be a chance to try out a bit of tcl, and came up with the following.


```
#! /tvbin/tivosh

set db [dbopen]

ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" {
	RetryTransaction {
		set objPass [db $db openid $fsid]
		dbobj $objPass set RecordQuality 100
	}

}
puts "All seasonpasses set to best quality"

dbclose $db
```
Then I wrote another one to loop through and output the recording quality to the console and it seemed to have worked.

*DISCLAIMER:* I don't know any tcl and have never tried to write any before, do not underestimate my tendancy to break absolutely everything


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks right to me.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> Looks right to me.


 

Well, I figured it out by looking at other scripts so I probably stole most of it from you


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> ```
> #! /tvbin/tivosh
> 
> set db [dbopen]
> ...


Uncanny. I actually understand quite a bit of what that code is trying to do, which I have to say is the first time I've ever had that experience when looking at a block of Tivo TCL code. Of course it helps that I know its only trying to do one specific thing I have already been told about.

Perhaps TCL isn't so different from Basic after all if only one learns the basic TCL commands dictionary and understands how to set conditionals to make it loop back to the appropriate previous marker in the code or carry on to the end as appropriate.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I put the above into a tivoweb module, so you can change them all to basic/best etc at a stroke.

Isn't there some way of making a module proc replace a previous one in tcl/tivoweb ?
I'd like this to replace http://tivo/ui/seasonpass but don't really want to edit it into ui.itcl ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> I put the above into a tivoweb module, so you can change them all to basic/best etc at a stroke..


Great work Mike.

But don't forget to add this to the Wikipedia list of TivoWeb add-on modules.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikerr said:


> I put the above into a tivoweb module, so you can change them all to basic/best etc at a stroke.
> 
> Isn't there some way of making a module proc replace a previous one in tcl/tivoweb ?
> I'd like this to replace http://tivo/ui/seasonpass but don't really want to edit it into ui.itcl ...


Just make the module load after the one you want to replace (they load alphabetically) and simply include a new procedure with the same name as the one you want to replace; TCL will use the most recently loaded proc with that name.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks, that did the trick.

Attached version silently replaces the tivoweb version of the seasonpass page http://tivo/ui/seasonpass 
with no extra menu to clutter up the front page.

- adds a column to show current recording quality.
- allows you to bulk edit recording quality


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Great work Mike.
> 
> But don't forget to add this to the Wikipedia list of TivoWeb add-on modules.


What Wikipedia list of TiVoweb modules? Do you mean alt.org?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This one:
http://www.alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

[edit] now superceded with this list
tivoweb modules


----------

